# Puppy biting



## griffinmama (Jan 23, 2014)

My puppy, Griffin, is 18 weeks old. He is always enjoying himself, is very sweet, very smart. But he always expresses his affection with biting!! He doesn't jump excessively, and rarely uses his paws to scratch...it's just that he is soooooo mouthy! He has boatloads of toys, exercise and attention. What age is a normal age to begin to outgrow this






and when should I be worried he never will change?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Every dog is different. Tayla was excessively mouthy. I was covered in bruises until she was a year old. She was extreme. Most say after teething, around 6 months.


----------



## griffinmama (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you! I am looking forward to those shark teeth coming out !









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeoTheDog (Jun 14, 2020)

I got a dog about 3 days ago, he’s 4 months old he’s a really good boy but sometimes he will bite us. How can we train it not to do that as I am full of scratches... thx!


----------



## Rjan1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

We have been struggling with this also. Our girl is 5 months and it is improving......s....l.....o...w.....l.....y....!

Hang in there!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

This is probably the #1 topic on this forum so there are tons of threads dealing with it. Use the search feature at the top of the page and pull up some old threads. There are a lot of useful ideas. Try searching "landshark" or "puppy biting" or "help, my puppy is driving me crazy"


----------



## Danarosey (Nov 28, 2020)

nolefan said:


> This is probably the #1 topic on this forum so there are tons of threads dealing with it. Use the search feature at the top of the page and pull up some old threads. There are a lot of useful ideas. Try searching "landshark" or "puppy biting" or "help, my puppy is driving me crazy"


Thank you for this. I just posted my own similar post about my new puppy biting all the time and this will be useful!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LeoTheDog said:


> I got a dog about 3 days ago, he’s 4 months old he’s a really good boy but sometimes he will bite us. How can we train it not to do that as I am full of scratches... thx!


Please go to the Puppy Forum section of this board and search for "biting". There are hundreds of threads with really good advice for curbing the biting. It is totally normal, and they can be taught to bite the correct things and not skin.


----------

